# March 29th and 30th NHGRS Train Show



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Details: http://nhgrs.com/?q=node/42


Milford, NH 

This weekend NHGRS is having a big train show at Milford HS. *We will have our gymnasium-sized modular layout and our live steam layout in action. *Please stop by and make some new friends in largescale. *There will be other scale layouts as well, including a large HO modular.


Thanks!


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

See ya there. Will have my four modules for BIG Green.


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Awesome! Me too, Todd.

Going to be good train show weather this weekend folks! 
http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...1.46756825199964&site=all&smap=1#.UzVa0WYpDMI


----------



## formulabruce (Jul 23, 2013)

Wish I had not missed this, and im close too. I guess Ill see the pics!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Any info/pix on the show?


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

I posted pics of some of the live steam action at the show here: http://forums.mylargescale.com/members/1979-rwjenkins-albums-live-steam-nhgrs-milford-show.html

I'm still working on a new photo gallery for the NHGRS website, but we should have more pics from the show up there soon. For those in the area, the next show we have coming up is at the Cawley Middle School in Hooksett, New Hampshire on April 27th.


----------

